# Lets see your knife



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

I searched for a show me your knife thread, couldn't find it - is it ok if I start one? If one is already started a mod can consolidate.

This one is from an old man in our area who made his own Damascus steel blades. He retired, said it wore him out, too old. Here is one of a handful I bought from him. I have given a few out for gifts over the years.

Sorry for all the hair in the picture, this is also my Fly Tying area.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

I believe there is a knife thread around here somewhere. Anyhow here is my most recent knife purchase. Benchmade Rukus II Auto and Spyderco Tenacious.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Kershaw Cryo is my EDC knife.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I have one of these, a Sharpfinger, I paid about $20 for it.
The site where I grabbed this pic from, has some listed at nearly $75. So somebody out there has popped their cork, and spilled out their brains.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yes, there is a knife section notice at the bottom of the list--at least that's where I looked last.

But consider this. The "knife guys" are some of the most helpful folks on this segment. Just ask, and someone will politely steer you in the right direction.

Of course, we will use humor if it helps...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> View attachment 111701
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The expensive ones might be original Schrades, made in America with American steel.
Schrade went bankrupt about 20 years ago, the ones wearing the name today are Chinese. They are good steel considering it's Chinese, I own a dozen or so different Schrades and Imperials.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I collect knives like I collect guns.
Bayonets and fighting knives are my favorite.

Lately, being an old dude, and realizing that time is getting short, I’ve been buying quality. Case, Utica Cutlery (both USA made) German made pocket knives, and thinking about getting into Scandinavian fixed blades.

Tourist, aka Chico, gifted me with a Tops folder, and their fixed blades really float my boat. But living on fixed income with limited discretionary funds it’s hard to rationalize spending $200 for a blade. They are American made, and the company was started to supply military personnel going down range. My kind of company.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

My pictures are coming. I ran out of the "electricity" that fuels my camera, and I'll have some tomorrow--I hope...


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

My EDC. Benchmade Osborn 940


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The expensive ones might be original Schrades, made in America with American steel.
> Schrade went bankrupt about 20 years ago, the ones wearing the name today are Chinese. They are good steel considering it's Chinese, I own a dozen or so different Schrades and Imperials.


I went back to the site and looked, and the knife was vintage. Which is a different market altogether from new.

I will say this, the Chinese-made Sharpfinger that I bought has good steel in it, and the sheath is excellent too. It is made with very nice leather


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The expensive ones might be original Schrades, made in America with American steel.
> Schrade went bankrupt about 20 years ago, the ones wearing the name today are Chinese. They are good steel considering it's Chinese, I own a dozen or so different Schrades and Imperials.


I have a good friend who has one of the original's and he is always on the look out for them.


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

Here is another one


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

LetsGo said:


> Here is another one
> View attachment 111711


I like the looks of that one!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> I went back to the site and looked, and the knife was vintage. Which is a different market altogether from new.
> 
> I will say this, the Chinese-made Sharpfinger that I bought has good steel in it, and the sheath is excellent too. It is made with very nice leather


Most Chinese blades are 420 or 440 stainless, Schrade and their other brand Imperial use a chrome moly steel. I'm by no means a steel expert, but I do know that Schrades will take a much better edge than 440.
There is one in my pocket at this moment. An Imperial trapper.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

> Lets see your knife


Which one?


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

here is a Case knife my favorite daughter gave me for Christmas a few years ago. I love her so much; but I didn't have the heart to tell her I have about a 5-gallon bucket full of them. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

LetsGo said:


> here is a Case knife my favorite daughter gave me for Christmas a few years ago. I love her so much; but I didn't have the heart to tell her I have about a 5-gallon bucket full of them. :tango_face_smile:
> 
> View attachment 111727


I'm slowly building my Case collection. Without going to look, I think I have around 10 right now.
Last payday I bought a Case Sod Buster Junior, with yellow delrin scales and chrome vanadium steel, not stainless. I prefer carbon steel over stainless.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Which one?


You choose. Just show your leather work with it.


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

Here is a lock-blade that I will also carry on occasion







.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

I'll play on Monday when I get to a laptop I have a couple interesting pig stickers in my collection.


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

hawgrider said:


> I'll play on Monday when I get to a laptop I have a couple interesting pig stickers in my collection.


exciting.


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

here is another one, I believe the handle is Buffalo Horn


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I’m a computer dummy and don’t know how to upload pictures.
Last month I made a major score - an M4 bayonet, this is for M1 Carbines. Developed from the M3 Trench Knife, this set the blade design for the next 50 years.
The one I got was made late WW2, put into storage without ever being sharpened, and re-parkerized by the military in the 60’s and put back into storage. Came in a sealed bag, wrapped in rust preventing paper, complete with federal stock number.
This is the kind of thing that for milsurp guys is better than Viagra. 
I had been looking for one, in any condition, for years without luck.

Now, I’ve got to get a bayonet lug for my 1943 Inland Carbine.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

LetsGo said:


> exciting.


Well maybe.

Some of my knives and work are here already. Look in the knife section here for a couple of my restoration threads made possible with help from my friends here.


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

hawgrider said:


> Well maybe.
> 
> Some of my knives and work are here already. Look in the knife section here for a couple of my restoration threads made possible with help from my friends here.


I like restorations - I will look.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

LetsGo said:


> I like restorations - I will look.


Here is one. https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...s-boning-knife-scale-replacement-project.html


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

good, I was looking.


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

I want to redo this one - picked it up at a thrift store.. wife likes thrift'n


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

I made these, not "knives" but letter openers. I have made several others, give them to friends at work.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

LetsGo said:


> I made these, not "knives" but letter openers. I have made several others, give them to friends at work.
> View attachment 111757
> 
> View attachment 111759


Those are cool nice work!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It's mine now but this is what my dad brought back from his tour of the South Pacific with the Marines


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I hate to say this, *but I need a moderator*! I have my picture ready to go, and I've tried all the sizes known to man. The pictures will not transfer to the forum. Any ideas?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> View attachment 111761
> 
> 
> View attachment 111763
> ...


A dandy right there!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> I hate to say this, *but I need a moderator*! I have my picture ready to go, and I've tried all the sizes known to man. The pictures will not transfer to the forum. Any ideas?


Save it to your desktop the use the insert image icon above. Click on that, then click browse, then click on desktop to find the picture. Once you find it click add. Then click upload file.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

inceptor said:


> Save it to your desktop the use the insert image icon above. Click on that, then click browse, then click on desktop to find the picture. Once you find it click add. Then click upload file.


If the new forum is anything like the one they changed at another place I frequent, posting a picture is a breeze, from either your phone or pc.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@Inceptor*, thank you for the leads. The problem is (and has been) that the columns in my computer do not mesh with the columns in the forum. In fact, I have two rows of differing items. But truth be told, I'm past the idea of "secret letters" to a limited number of members.

If you're a Moderator and you want to sip a beer while I'm typing, then have at it. If Super Moderators did a secret intrusion that found out 17% of our long term male members insist on wearing dresses to post, so what?

Shouldn't this be simpler? I'll even be the first in the fire. I am not quite 6-foot tall. My haberdasher says I am 5.75 feet tall in stocking feet.

Perhaps that goes into the "private messages."


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> *@Inceptor*, thank you for the leads. The problem is (and has been) that the columns in my computer do not mesh with the columns in the forum. In fact, I have two rows of differing items. But truth be told, I'm past the idea of "secret letters" to a limited number of members.
> 
> If you're a Moderator and you want to sip a beer while I'm typing, then have at it. If Super Moderators did a secret intrusion that found out 17% of our long term male members insist on wearing dresses to post, so what?
> 
> ...


Give it a day or two. Once the transistion happens we'll take a look at it again. I don't mind helping but at this point it could be useless. I nearly forgot that photos in the new format are much easier. First I have to figure it out.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> First I have to figure it out.


Nothing to figure out in the new forum.

Click in any picture you want and....that's it.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Robie said:


> Nothing to figure out in the new forum.
> 
> Click in any picture you want and....that's it.


Sounds easy enough but I'm a hands on guy. I've got to do it to get it.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

inceptor said:


> Sounds easy enough but *I'm a hands on guy*. I've got to do it to get it.


I'm more of a "hammer on guy." If something doesn't work immediately (and if you remember I'm was a Harley mechanic), then get a new can of sardines and let's take a totally differing course of action.

I believe that half of the SNAFUs in the world derive from the fact that modern people are just too chicken-spit to use what little minds they have left. As I posted a few weeks ago, most of the guys I rode with (with motorcycle parts in the thousands) had one wrench in their back pocket. One end was for 1/2 inch, and the other end was for 9/16s.

******** dumber than seeing eye dogs could get a problematic V-twin running with a Sears wrench worth about six bucks Yankee.

Here's another view. I like to put perfect mirror finished edges on the knives I polish and sharpen. The secret? Why it's about 23 cents worth of blue painters' tape and a lamp with variable settings. Perhaps you should ask your current surgeon about that Number 10 scalpel he intends to use when opening up your pumpkin head. His scalpels come out of a paper wrapper. He has absolutely no solid idea on how this slicing tool functions. In most cases, +25% of what he uses is *dull*.

So, eat that greasy meal! Oh, we'll get that chunk of lard out of your veins by hook or crook. Me? I'm voting for the scalpel...


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

two ways you can do it

1) in the regular reply click that insert image icon
2) at the bottom right, poke the "Go Advanced" button then your window adds stuff. down below the window there is "Post Icons:" and below that is "additional Options" in that group is "Attachments" poke "Manage Attachments"


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

LetsGo said:


> Here is a lock-blade that I will also carry on occasion
> 
> View attachment 111737
> .


I have to ask what caliber is that mean looking little shotgun in the background...?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

Nick said:


> I have to ask what caliber is that mean looking little shotgun in the background...?


:vs_laugh: ya my grandson got me that for Christmas - it's an ink-pen. thanks.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

I said I'd play on Monday but I discovered my knife pics are being held hostage by photobucket so I'm out sorry.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I use


hawgrider said:


> I said I'd play on Monday but I discovered my knife pics are being held hostage by photobucket so I'm out sorry.


I used to use them before they started charging.
They aren't on your hard drive?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Robie said:


> I use
> 
> 
> I used to use them before they started charging.
> They aren't on your hard drive?


Nope uploaded them from the phone several years ago. Been using imgur since Photobucket went full retard.
I'll double check imgur maybe I put them in there? I was just going to do a copy pasted from OTP I have them posted there But photo bucketheads have a watermark through them and they look like shit.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Got any kind of cloud services? Verizon provides me with one for free...Amazon prime also. Google maybe?

I had to turn off a few as I didn't think I needed 3-4 companies providing me with cloud services.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Found a few on imgur











































































Have many many more but another time.


----------



## jeffh (Apr 6, 2020)

My most recent purchase. Kershaw Launch 6 Auto. Just a stock photo but mine looks exactly the same.


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

hawgrider said:


> Found a few on imgur
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice stash!


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

here is another one - can't tell very well, not sure what kind of horn this is, maybe buffalo and the white strip is like a bone.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Sweet knives, hawg.
The USGI pocket knife by Camillus is beautiful - the only ones available today are Chinese knockoffs.
And the Marbles Ideal hunting knife - WOW. Smoky Mountain Knife Works has a few originals like yours. For $500 and up!!
I settled on one of their (Marbles) Chinese made ones for $20.


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

they are some "real" beauties for sure!!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Here's what I was told was a skinning knife. I don't hunt so....dunno.
I did some leather work for a chap and he sent me this. He does a lot of work with a Mexican knife maker. I will probably make another sheath one day but here's the knife.
Scary damn sharp.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Robie said:


> Here's what I was told was a skinning knife. I don't hunt so....dunno.
> I did some leather work for a chap and he sent me this. He does a lot of work with a Mexican knife maker. I will probably make another sheath one day but here's the knife.
> Scary damn sharp.
> 
> View attachment 112591


Skinning knife, also called a caping knife in some places. You don't want a sharp point when skinning, you can punch a hole and ruin the pelt/skin. And you want a fairly short blade so you can control it better.
I don't hunt, either, I'm just going by what I've picked up over the many years of subscribing to Field & Stream, and Outdoor Life. (Got about 30 years of back issues in boxes out in the barn)


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

Ha, I was at a shoot the other day and there were prizes given away. I won a knife - never heard of the brand, but it must be an ok one. The grandson was there and when I was showing it to my daughter, he took claims to it; so, all I can do is show you a internet picture of it. He is only 9, so momma immediately snatched it from him and said "it can be yours when I say it can be yours" - it was very sharp.


----------



## Oste (Mar 1, 2021)

1. here is a combat knife
( is forbidden to have combat knives in Russia. ...or violation - 3 years in prison)
Combat Russian knife has signs: 

blade length over 14 cm
there is a guard and bloodstream
blade thickness over 3 mm.
tip angle less than 40 degrees
knife "assembled but not glued in"
everything else does not matter.

you will be surprised, but this is a combat knife. You cannot buy such a knife, but it is freely sold on the Internet. (strange Russian laws)








2. Hunting knives.
According to the law: "if at least one sign of a combat knife is missing, then it is a hunting knife." (for example, the blade thickness is not 3 mm, but 2.95 mm) ..
. To buy a hunting knife, you must have a hunting ticket ...
here is a hunting knife.








We can buy "hunting knives" if we have a Hunter's License.


3. An ordinary household knife .. 
According to the law: "if more than 2 signs of a combat knife are missing, then this knife is an ordinary household knife"
you can buy such a knife without restrictions. 

my knives:
- "scout's knife" - a Spanish knife. I use it for picking mushrooms, cutting meat .. 








- "machete" - a heavy knife. I use it to split firewood into thin shavings.


----------



## Oste (Mar 1, 2021)

by the way, knives made by bandits in prison from files and car springs 😲


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

LetsGo said:


> Ha, I was at a shoot the other day and there were prizes given away. I won a knife - never heard of the brand, but it must be an ok one. The grandson was there and when I was showing it to my daughter, he took claims to it; so, all I can do is show you a internet picture of it. He is only 9, so momma immediately snatched it from him and said "it can be yours when I say it can be yours" - it was very sharp.


Civivi makes very decent knives using good materials at extremely reasonable prices. A lot of people say they can't be beat for the $.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

This might sound odd, but I have been looking at folders paying more attention to *the grips*. Having said that, I've found grips made from "yellow Delrin" to be the best overall. The grips don't slip despite their appearance. And I've never seen a pair of these grips chip. I have two knives now wearing these grips. If you have an EDC knife that needs a better handle, try the yellow Delrin grips.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

BTW, I did finally take a decent picture of my new "takes apart by itself" razor sharp CRKT "Raikiri" folder. And, yes, I have mentioned this folder recently, but a second look needs to be provided.

As you know, I am quite fond of the folders that can be taken apart *by hand* with a toggle on the initial pivot and a 'gear drive' to unscrew the butt of the knife. Yes, I know that fully +90 percent of us simply whittle from boredom. Then again, finding looters in dark parking lots can be a decidedly rare but harrowing physical attack. A polished wharncliffe blade cuts through just about every thing, including leather. I'm comforted owning a wharncliffe.

So here is my warning, I believe the folder shown here can "do it all," that's the good thing. Then again, my supplier "Joyce" tells me that this model is *going out of production*. Experience has show me there are precious few folders with a 4.25 inch blade.

The blade is tough and dangerously sharp. The grip is two solid pieces of dense aluminum. Not to brag, but this folder has not left my side--at work, in my truck or by my nightstand--since this incredible tool arrived.

Call Joyce before it's too late. Call her _soon_ at *(828)-884-4302*.


----------

